# Salamander X Salamander hmpk.



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I bought a pair of salamanders a month ago and on 28th October,they spawned.
The father:
View attachment 68025

The mom:
View attachment 68026

There are about 100 eggs laid.
The eggs hatch on Tuesday morning and are free swimming on Thursday.
They just had their first meal of bbs yesterday.
This is my first time spawning hmpks,I feel very exited!!


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

so cuuute


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks!! :-D


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Waiting for pictures. lol.
Good luck raising them.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks,i am just trying to take small moving frys :-D
I just fed them bbs today!
I saw orange bellies already.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Good luck with them! I'm looking forward to pics. *settles in to stalk thread until pictures of the fry are posted...and then some*


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

They grow so slow and I don't know why,I am still trying to take a picture day by day.


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

Can't wait to see. One of my friends just confessed she ordered a salamander betta for me as an early xmas present XD


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Slow growth - Since they're eating, it must be water related. Try more water changes. If possible, use old aged water or spring water (well water).


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I only use water with IAL extract.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Can't wait for some pictures! Cute fish, by the way.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks.
I don't think i can take any pictures now,the water is too dark because of the tannin.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I culled the whole spawn and left some larger one which i think will survive.
The rest are not even 3 mm in size.


----------



## PinkGuava (Oct 15, 2012)

Great looking pair! I've never seen a dumbo spawn so I'll subscribe!


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Do they even look like a dumbo? lol


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

you culled the whole spawn?


----------



## PinkGuava (Oct 15, 2012)

Their pectorals do look bigger than the average plakat. That's why I called them dumbos. But I understand how you feel because the actual big dumbos have really huge pectorals.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Yup,the rest are way too small,look like 1 week old fries.
3 of them already had their butterfly pattern!!


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Where did you order the pair from? I'm looking for a nice female salamander HMPK to toss in my harem.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I them from my friend.(http://www.facebook.com/black.white.73?fref=ts)His facebook account.
He lives near my house and he ships worldwide.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry you had to cull most of them.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

It's ok,i have some left.
I am planning to use them for competition next year.


----------



## meganlbetta (Nov 25, 2012)

Sorry to bud into conversation lol, what does cull mean haha? Lovely pair by the way!


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Cull means killing(fed to other fish,etc) smaller,weaker or deformed fry.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I took some photos of the fry.They already have some red in them.
View attachment 70171


View attachment 70172


View attachment 70173


View attachment 70174


View attachment 70175


View attachment 70176


View attachment 70177


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

They look adorable!


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks,when do you think they will have their 180 degree tail spread?


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Surprised they're not flaring at each other already... that's where you would be able to see.

Love the white lips


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Well,the others are scared of the larger one(second pic).
They are not flaring yet.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

My babies grow bigger!!
Before
View attachment 70853

After
View attachment 70854

View attachment 70855


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow! They grew fast!!!! And they are gorgeous!!!! I have really been wanting salamanders for a while but I can't till the spring 
Goodluck with them!!


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I've spotted another male with 180 degree tail spread!!
What do you think about his form?
View attachment 71061

View attachment 71062

View attachment 71064


And does this one look like a dumbo?
View attachment 71065


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

They look amazing!


----------

